# Is AIDS all bullshit?



## humpthebobcat (Jul 29, 2014)

the radio in my truck has been broken for a while so I listen to podcasts on my commute to work ...came across this joe rogan podcast with a Dr. claiming that HIV does not cause AIDS...

at first I was like WTF this guy is crazy...but the more I listened the more he made sense

he basically said it's the large amount of drug use and sexual partners that causes AIDS and not the HIV virus...and nobody says anything because they don't want to stop the grant and research money from rolling in...

I gotta say...the only people in the hospital I've seen with AIDS were  hardcore junkies...if y'all have time to listen I'd love to hear y'alls opinion...he kinda has me convinced

they made a call out for any scientist or Dr to come debate him but I don't think anyone has taken the challenge yet

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k1jj0mUYJ_g[/ame]


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 29, 2014)

I like Joe Rogan, he is one of those conspiracy theorists, always wanting to get to the truth! Always has interesting shows!

Will have to check it out later on when I have time.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 29, 2014)

If this were true in the slightest- then all the people who are not getting meds for HIV in African countries would not be dying of aids.

On a more substantial note- I know two aids researches and we've conversations at length about the issue and this is not a sentiment that they would even listen to for a second. One of them is the head of the HIV/ Aids research center at UCSD medical center in San Diego- she's not tied into any pharma group she just gathers info and tracks data she's considered to be one of theeading authorities on the subject in the U.S.

She has a lot of interesting views on the matter but that's not one of them


----------



## sodzl (Jul 29, 2014)

The great thing about the internet is that it gives everyone a voice.  The worst thing about the internet is that it gives everyone a voice.   This ranks in the to ten dumbest conspiracy theories.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 29, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> If this were true in the slightest- then all the people who are not getting meds for HIV in African countries would not be dying of aids.
> 
> On a more substantial note- I know two aids researches and we've conversations at length about the issue and this is not a sentiment that they would even listen to for a second. One of them is the head of the HIV/ Aids research center at UCSD medical center in San Diego- she's not tied into any pharma group she just gathers info and tracks data she's considered to be one of theeading authorities on the subject in the U.S.
> 
> She has a lot of interesting views on the matter but that's not one of them



you obviously didn't listen to the video...who is dying in Africa? people who are starving or junkies....who are the only people dying now in the us? junkies and prostitues...that is the data...

they have been working on a vaccine for 20 years...where is it?


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 29, 2014)

sodzl said:


> The great thing about the internet is that it gives everyone a voice.  The worst thing about the internet is that it gives everyone a voice.   This ranks in the to ten dumbest conspiracy theories.



how so exactly?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 29, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> you obviously didn't listen to the video...




The dude is just throwing out ridiculous numbers that aren't close to real-

Again- I know very well a person who's some profession is to track the disease, these numbers and statements the guys is throwing out are simply not in line with factual data.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

.who is dying in Africa? people who are starving or junkies....who are the only people dying now in the us? junkies and prostitues...that is the data...

they have been working on a vaccine for 20 years...where is it?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 30, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> .who is dying in Africa? people who are starving or junkies....who are the only people dying now in the us? junkies and prostitues...that is the data...
> 
> they have been working on a vaccine for 20 years...where is it?




Okay- you go talk to some one within the field of medicine and HIV research then come back to me. 

Or just go get HIV and see how well you live and for how long. Good luck.

https://beta.dosomething.org/facts/11-facts-about-hiv-africa

People are dying left and right- and the sources are all sited and credible.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

what about a true scientific study of weather the aids meds actually work has never been done...they have never had 100 people with aids get protease inhibitors and 100 people with aids not get protease inhibitors and see if there is a difference...did he make that up too?


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Okay- you go talk to some one within the field of medicine and HIV research then come back to me.
> 
> Or just go get HIV and see how well you live and for how long. Good luck.



that's the whole point man...they are getting paid to do that research with federal grant money! they have a vested interest in ignoring the facts

magic Johnson is doing just fine


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 30, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> that's the whole point man...they are getting paid to do that research with federal grant money! they have a vested interest in ignoring the facts
> 
> magic Johnson is doing just fine




Umm magic johnson is on a boat load of drugs, and it's quite presumptuous for you to say that friends of mine who have no reason to lie to me about the nature of their work are filling me full of bullshit.

But it seems as though your YouTube video has your mind made up for you-


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> https://beta.dosomething.org/facts/11-facts-about-hiv-africa
> 
> People are dying left and right- and the sources are all sited and credible.



24 million infected people in Africa and only 1.7 million died worldwide in 2011...60% of those who are starving drug addicted 3rd world country living Africans??? not what I would call dying left and right...left and right would mean the population plummeting....it's skyrocketing


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Umm magic johnson is on a boat load of drugs, and it's quite presumptuous for you to say that friends of mine who have no reason to lie to me about the nature of their work are filling me full of bullshit.
> 
> But it seems as though your YouTube video has your mind made up for you-



what is his drug cocktail??? nobody knows 

and naw, I just like to argue with strangers...people just ignore me in real life because most of them don't want to think hard enough to make an argument...they just want to check Facebook or watch tv like zombies

I know tho, I need a girlfriend


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 30, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> 24 million infected people in Africa and only 1.7 million died worldwide in 2011...60% of those who starving drug addicted 3rd world country livings Africans??? not what I would call dying left and right...left and right would mean the population plummeting....it's skyrocketing




Where did you get drug addicted and starving? LoL are you saying that the 1.7 million of the Africans who died of aids actually died cause they were drug addicted and starving? 

Man- you're just making shit up as you go. I am proving back up for my case- where is yours? 

And here is an article talking about Magic Johnson use of over 30 different drugs
http://newsone.com/2882057/magic-johnson-hiv-2/


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 30, 2014)

90 day before and after. I don't know about you, but I wouldn't want to catch AIDS.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> 90 day before and after. I don't know about you, but I wouldn't want to catch AIDS.



AIDS is just a persons T cell count dropping below 200....you can't "catch" aids


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Where did you get drug addicted and starving? LoL are you saying that the 1.7 million of the Africans who died of aids actually died cause they were drug addicted and starving?



yes, that's exactly what I'm saying...living conditions in Africa sucks ass, if they lived in America in a nice neighborhood and worked out and ate right and didn't do drugs... they would still be alive


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 30, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> AIDS is just a persons T cell count dropping below 200....you can't "catch" aids



Gee, I'm glad you enlightened me to that fact. I think you know what I mean. So this gal went from looking fairly healthy to looking like a stick in 3 months because she's a druggie?


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> And here is an article talking about Magic Johnson use of over 30 different drugs
> Magic Johnson Sets Record Straight On His HIV Status | News One



""On Sirius XM, Johnson explained the details of his health, saying that he is not healthy because of his wealth nor because he consumed a specially concocted drug that cured his disease, as many have surmised. In fact, the Hall of Famer explained that he takes the same 30-something drugs that other folks battling the virus take as well as a cocktail of three of them every day after dinner.""

a cocktail of what 3 exactly? I'll say it again, nobody knows...


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> Gee, I'm glad you enlightened me to that fact. I think you know what I mean. So this gal went from looking fairly healthy to looking like a stick in 3 months because she's a druggie?



can you prove she's not? and that she eats well and exercises?


----------



## dorian777 (Jul 30, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> can you prove she's not? and that she eats well and exercises?



Well, she's probably pushing up daisies at this point, so I guess flying over to Africa and asking her is out of the question.


----------



## sodzl (Jul 30, 2014)

In post #18 you say people with hiv would nt die if they ate right, exercise and lived in nice neighborhoods.  Then you say Magic is only doing well because he y takes 3 magic pills.


----------



## sodzl (Jul 30, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> can you prove she's not? and that she eats well and exercises?



Can you prove she didn't eat well or exercise.   CT 101 "ask questions, but never answer any"


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

sodzl said:


> In post #18 you say people with hiv would nt die if they ate right, exercise and lived in nice neighborhoods.  Then you say Magic is only doing well because he y takes 3 magic pills.



naw bro he eats well and works out...he says his health is not due to a magic pill (working out and diet) then goes on to say he takes a magic 3 drug combo after dinner...
nobody knows what drugs he takes, if he even takes them

dr's cannot legally see a HIV patient and Not prescribe drugs...the ones with a good lifestyle live...the junkies and prostitues die...regardless of taking treatment drugs or not


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

sodzl said:


> Can you prove she didn't eat well or exercise.   CT 101 "ask questions, but never answer any"



the fact remains the only people who die of aids in America are junkies...it got labeled a gay persons disease not because of anal sex...but from all the drug use in the gay community, especially in the 70's and 80's...also having a ton of partners let's you basically collect micro organisms

heterosexual men still fuck their wives up the pooper but they don't get AIDS...why? they're not junkies and have less partners so less micro organisms 

the 10,000 aids researchers have just been riding the fuck out of a cash cow...you only get attention and money if your virus is scary and deadly....


----------



## Sully (Jul 30, 2014)

According to your logic, there must be a massive conspiracy behind cancer and research into that disease as well, because there's currently 10 times more money poured into cancer research than there is into AIDS and HIV research. 

Just because someone goes on the internet and says something outlandish, doesn't make it true.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Okay- you go talk to some one within the field of medicine and HIV research then come back to me.



I don't know any...how bout you ask your researcher buddies (one of the 20,000 who who get 10-20 billion in funds per year to find a vaccine) how someone dies of an undetectable cause...when they test for HIV they don't test for the virus...they can't find the virus, they test for antibodies... antibodies are our natural vaccine...this is why they can't make one in 20 years of "research"...we already have a natural one...they can't find the virus because it's not active in the body, we take care of it with our immune system

this guy has been in the field doing respectable published reasearch for 40 years and is a professor, no one has been able to prove him wrong...he only got blackballed 20 years ago after publishing finding that go against the money mainstream...he knows what he's talking about...I find that pretty interesting


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> According to your logic, there must be a massive conspiracy behind cancer and research into that disease as well, because there's currently 10 times more money poured into cancer research than there is into AIDS and HIV research.
> 
> Just because someone goes on the internet and says something outlandish, doesn't make it true.



you can find cancer all over the body...you can't find HIV

it is your logic that is flawed sir


----------



## sodzl (Jul 30, 2014)

You can't find HIV..... Pic of HIV under electron microscope


----------



## sodzl (Jul 30, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> naw bro he eats well and works out...he says his health is not due to a magic pill (working out and diet) then goes on to say he takes a magic 3 drug combo after dinner...
> nobody knows what drugs he takes, if he even takes them
> 
> dr's cannot legally see a HIV patient and Not prescribe drugs...the ones with a good lifestyle live...the junkies and prostitues die...regardless of taking treatment drugs or not



So are you saying that Magic is lying about his meds?  Its really not groundbreaking that a person living a clean lifestyle will live longer than aa person living a risky lifestyle.  

They do have a test for HIV, they use the antibody test because it will detect the virus earlier.  Artur Ashe was one of the first public cases of HIV, he died and i don't think he was a junkie or a prostitute.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 30, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> the fact remains the only people who die of aids in America are junkies...it got labeled a gay persons disease not because of anal sex...but from all the drug use in the gay community, especially in the 70's and 80's...also having a ton of partners let's you basically collect micro organisms
> 
> heterosexual men still fuck their wives up the pooper but they don't get AIDS...why? they're not junkies and have less partners so less micro organisms
> 
> the 10,000 aids researchers have just been riding the fuck out of a cash cow...you only get attention and money if your virus is scary and deadly....




A lot of non junkies are dying of aids. you're a total moron for even saying that. and at this point due to the extreme nature of your misinformation and you're invalidating your own arguments.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

sodzl said:


> So are you saying that Magic is lying about his meds?  Its really not groundbreaking that a person living a clean lifestyle will live longer than aa person living a risky lifestyle.
> 
> They do have a test for HIV, they use the antibody test because it will detect the virus earlier.  Artur Ashe was one of the first public cases of HIV, he died and i don't think he was a junkie or a prostitute.



LOL antibodies are made after the virus is introduced to the body, it would be easier to test for the virus if that was infact what is killing people


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> A lot of non junkies are dying of aids. you're a total moron for even saying that. and at this point due to the extreme nature of your misinformation and you're invalidating your own arguments.



who?? who are the non junkies dying of aids? do you work at a hospital? I have since 2007 and the only people I have ever seen "sick" with aids are junkies

well the aids meds are poison so just that will kill your immune system and kill you

real big of you to call me a moron...hurts my feeling, thanks man...so what are your degrees in, where did you go to school?

still can't answer my question of how the virus kills you when it's not present in the body at testable levels? that's not how viruses that can kill work

but I'm the moron


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

sodzl said:


> You can't find HIV..... Pic of HIV under electron microscope



yes they found it... which was very hard for them to do and took a long time because it's present in such small amounts in the body...because we make antibodies for it and neutralize it quite quickly...it's other lifestyle choices that drives down a persons T cells/immune system

if it was killing an organism you would just need a needle prick and could have a nice electron microscope picture of HIV anywhere on the body....but they can't, they have to test for antibodies, the natural vaccine for it, to even tell if you've been exposed to it


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 30, 2014)

humpthebobcat said:


> who?? who are the non junkies dying of aids? do you work at a hospital? I have since 2007 and the only people I have ever seen "sick" with aids are junkies
> 
> well the aids meds are poison so just that will kill your immune system and kill you
> 
> ...




People who are terminally hardly ever go to the hospital to die- my god...yeah you must possess a high degree of neglegance to not realize that.

That's like saying "hey cancer is.not real because I don't see many people in the hospital dying from it" Guess what- talk to a hospice worker who does "end of life" care in home.

And as far as my education- I have two.., nothing fancy 1. Philosophy/ comparative religious studies. 2. Sports Physiogy

Now that we are doing show and tell.... What about you? In what capacity do you work in a hospital? How often do you see patients who are slowly dying from a terminal disease come to the hospital to die?


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> People who are terminally hardly ever go to the hospital to die- my god...yeah you must possess a high degree of neglegance to not realize that.
> 
> That's like saying "hey cancer is.not real because I don't see many people in the hospital dying from it" Guess what- talk to a hospice worker who does "end of life" care in home.
> 
> ...



I have a degree in respiratory therapy from Texas State University and work at a large hospital in the Texas Medical Center in Houston...I see all sorts of people dying on ventilators every day from being eaten up with Cancer...we are the ones who turn the vent off and allow them to die...I see everything bro, and the FEW people I've seen dying from pcp pnemonia "aids" were hardcore obvious and literal junkies (I read their chart, I'm allowed to)...

so I don't know what you mean about terminal people not going to the hospital to die....we terminate care ALL the time on terminal patients, most of them can't afford hospice


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> People who are terminally hardly ever go to the hospital to die- my god...yeah you must possess a high degree of neglegance to not realize that.
> 
> That's like saying "hey cancer is.not real because I don't see many people in the hospital dying from it" Guess what- talk to a hospice worker who does "end of life" care in home.
> 
> ...



I have a degree in respiratory therapy from Texas State University and work at a large hospital in the Texas Medical Center in Houston...I see all sorts of people dying on ventilators every day from being eaten up with Cancer...we are the ones who turn the vent off and allow them to die...I see everything bro, and the FEW people I've seen dying from pcp pnemonia "aids" were hardcore obvious and literal junkies (I read their chart, I'm allowed to)...I'm in the trenches, everyday...

so I don't know what you mean about terminal people not going to the hospital to die....we terminate care ALL the time on terminal patients, most of them can't afford hospice


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 30, 2014)

dorian777 said:


> 90 day before and after. I don't know about you, but I wouldn't want to catch AIDS.



That's horrible


----------



## sodzl (Jul 30, 2014)

Trolling or stupid?  I really can't tell anymore.  You even contradict your own statements.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 30, 2014)

sodzl said:


> Trolling or stupid?  I really can't tell anymore.  You even contradict your own statements.




Yeah- I kinda gave up.. He made some wild claims so I provided data and stats to back up my points and he just glossed right over it.

One thing I've learned is that you cant reason with crazy.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

sodzl said:


> Trolling or stupid?  I really can't tell anymore.  You even contradict your own statements.



LOL you're the one who says a antibody test detects a virus faster...

what have I contradicted, I'll be happy to straighten it for ya...

great argument, you can't come up with a scientific reason why I'm wrong so you just resort to name calling...you're so wise!


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jul 30, 2014)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Yeah- I kinda gave up.. He made some wild claims so I provided data and stats to back up my points and he just glossed right over it.
> 
> One thing I've learned is that you cant reason with crazy.



the data you provided didn't prove anything...
the nurses and doctors I've been talking to today agree with this guy so I really don't care if y'all just want to dismiss it and name call like children just because you can't come up with a good scientific argument as to why this is wrong

I was just trying to enlighten some of y'all...it's like platos allegory of the cave...I've seen the light...y'all just want to keep watching shadows dancing on the wall...go right ahead


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 30, 2014)

LoL


----------



## sodzl (Jul 30, 2014)

What data have you provided?  Nothing a bunch of speculation and pseudo science.


----------



## tripletotal (Jul 31, 2014)

For anybody that listens to Joe Rogan's podcast - did you see how pissed he got when he found out that the "mycotoxins" that Dave Asprey (bulletproof coffee) convinced him were in almost every coffee except bulletproof were actually almost NEVER present in any coffee?

Joe was pimping this dude's overpriced coffee to his listeners and on the internet based only on the information he got from somebody with a vested interest.

What I'm pointing out here is that Joe is not exactly an investigative journalist held to the highest levels of fact checking. Or any, for that matter.

I'm sure the people I know with HIV are going to be delighted to hear that they can just eat right and exercise and stop worrying. I can't wait to tell them the good news!


----------

